# Hennepin updates....



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Know it starts today.....Will be out tell later tonight any updates thur the day will be great...Thanks.

Good luck to all running....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Anyone have Open callbacks & rotation... All I know is 30 back to 2nd...thanks.

Lovely weather for the dogs, they should be feeling their oats.


Barb


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind: 1, 2, 5, 7, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 20, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 33, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 45. 

23 dogs total


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Dogs back open 15,19,23,24,34,37,41,42,51,52
Dogs back am 5,17,24,3,33,35,38,39,41
Good luck


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

O/H Qual placements

1. # 20 Tessa/ Dave Overstake 
2. # 21 Ike/ Tom Lane
3. # 24 Katie/ Fred Krause
4. #18 Hawk / Craig Klein
RJ # 5 Shooter / Troy Feeken


Congrats to all


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Todd Caswell said:


> O/H Qual placements
> 
> 1. # 20 Tessa/ Dave Overstake
> 2. # 21 Ike/ Tom Lane
> ...


Congratulations Katie and Fred - you're almost there!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

5 Ted Krause
17 Marley Knoblauch
24 Yogi Churak
30 Jet Powers
33 Dillon Thorson 
35 Rebel Spangler
38 Reba Fait
39 Boots Knoblauch
41 Bailey Skochenski

Go Fred, Randy, & Louie in the AM!

From the work I saw, Hank Knoblauch, Jim Powers, JB Thorson, Tom Fait and Wayne Skochenski have pretty good work going into the water marks. GOOD LUCK everyone!

Go TEN in the OPEN!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Goldens place 2nd and 3rd in Qual. (Ike/Tom Lane,Kate/Fred Krause)
2 Goldens in the last series of Amat.(Bailey,Ted)
*What???;-)*
Sue


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

JWC said:


> Dogs back open 15,19,23,24,34,37,41,42,51,52
> Dogs back am 5,17,24,3,33,35,38,39,41
> Good luck


Oops, you left out dog #50. 11 dogs to the 4th.

This guy...










oops... wrong sport.










oops, wrong venue.










That's better..... *GO LITTLE MAN!!!! *

Thanks Ann!!! Good Luck Lou & Yogi! .. and Wayne & Bailey Mae..... Fred too!


Barb and Ten


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

*Lou Charuck and Yogi WON the AM. * Yes!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open Results - vague:

1) Jim Powers - ?
2) Yozamp - ?
3) Hays - ?
4) Willie - O/Stroud H/Ty Rorem

RJ) Farmer - ?

Jams: #50 Ten O/Radtke H/Ty Rorem
1 other Jam ??


Congrats to my boy. Although you didn't place, heard from many you ran a BEAUTIFUL trial.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Other Amat. placements.?
Wayne and Bailey?


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Report I was very happy to receive  

* Open 1st - FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker *

*AM 3rd - (Kicker’s Brother) ... FC AFC Highflyer’s Ramblin Rebel*

*Am 4th - FC AFC Jet Black’s Bustin Through The Brush, MH*

Congrats to all who placed and JAM'd (especially those 3 Ram kids).


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Other Amat. placements.?
> Wayne and Bailey?


Heard Wayne and Bailey got 2nd. in the AM congrats.....


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Ten said:


> *Lou Charuck and Yogi WON the AM. * Yes!! Congrats!!!!!


Louie I am so happy for you and Yogi!!! Great job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Snapper, Tia, Merle, Pearl, & Boots. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Wayne and Bailey, Fred and Katie Qual. 3rd /going to the 4th series Amat. with baby-Ted. 
Sue


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to all...Exp Jim Powers!!!! Any Derby results?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Results are on E.E. as of a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Woo Hoo Kicker!!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go Jim, Kicker & Jet. Great news on a Monday morning...

lesa c


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Roger & Steve, on Lucky's Open 2nd and to the Lanes on Ike's Qual 2nd.


----------

